# video in applet einbinden



## Guest (10. Apr 2005)

hallo!

wie bindet man ein Video in ein applet ein?

danke im voraus!


----------



## Illuvatar (10. Apr 2005)

Das geht (soweit ich weiß nur) mit dem JMF
http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/jmf/2.1.1/download.html
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=7117


----------



## Gast (11. Apr 2005)

danke!


----------

